# Angeln in Italien am Gardasee (Malcesine) ?



## nikky977 (17. Juli 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich fahre in 2 Wochen nach Italien an den Gardasee.
Ca 2 Km nördlich von Malcesine werde ich Zelten.

Natürlich muss die Angel mit und am besten noch vorher ein paar Informationen.

Weder im Anglerboard Forum oder auf Google/Youtube konnte ich  passende Informationen finden.

Ich möchte mich gerne vorher erkunden was für eine Angelerlaubnis ich benötige um am Gardasee Fischen zu dürfen.
Ich weiß nur das der Gardasee in 3 Regionen eingeteilt ist und je nach Regionen die Karten etc. leicht anders sind.
Aber ich würde mich gerne nicht erst vor Ort Informieren da ich kein Italienisch spreche.
Daher freue ich mich sehr über Erfahrungsberichte oder Links.


Welche Fische sind denn im Norden am Besten zu Fangen und wie ?
Wenn es nicht all zu teuer ist würde ich auch ein Boot Mieten um besser an den Fisch zu kommen.

Ich bin Raubfisch und Aal-Angler hier in Hamburg, Probiere auch gerne etwas neues aus wenn es sich dort Lohnt.


Ich freue mich über eure Links und Erfahrungsberichte und jeden der mir weiterhelfen kann

LG
Niklas


----------



## larryhaze (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Italien am Gardasee (Malcesine) ?*

Hi,

ich bin auch bald dort.

Hier eine gute Seite auf der du alles zum Erlaubnisschein erfährst.

Angelregeln Trentino Alto addige zählen für Malcesine

http://www.gardaseevorort.it/angeln.php

Probiere es auf jedenfall mal am Einlauf der Sarca, habe dort im Frühjahr schöne Forellen springen sehen, leider damals keine Rute dabei gehabt. Auf Barsch soll es dort wohl auch gut sein.


Bitte berichte mal wie es gelaufen ist, wenn du zurück bist.


----------



## Goldrush (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Italien am Gardasee (Malcesine) ?*

Servus zusammen, 

ich bin nächste Woche in Malcesine am Gardasee und wollte auf jedenfall auch mal meine kleinen Ruten (Spinnruten) einpacken. Denke damit is man für da unten doch gut abgedeckt oder? Die Karpfenruten finde ich fast zu übertrieben, für einen kleinen Fischtag. 

Um Infos wäre ich euch dankbar!

gruß


----------

